
Apple Watch Is Dominating the Global Smartwatch Market - Someone
http://fortune.com/2016/09/21/apple-watch-market-share/
======
Someone
Interesting contrast with July 2016, when Forbes wrote _" Apple Watch Sales
Plunge 55% As Samsung Doubles Market Share"_. This still appears to be a
market where a new version of a product doesn't have much shelf life.

I also guess that that 'dominating' excludes the simpler smart watches.

------
fullshark
I am curious if Apple Watch is actually a modest success. Seems a victim of
hype.

